# Winnebago Brave Habitation Check needed in Kent



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 

Anybody know of a RV specialist, servicing repair agent in the Kent area/

We're into our second week of living in our new American Motorhome and some niggly things/teething problems have occured, nothing major but I would feel a little easier having the gas system checked etc. One thing we do need to sort is the grey tank is leaking. We've been using our old grey tank holder we used with our European motorhome, but we shouldn't be needing to so would like to get it sorted. We've tried Mercury RV ringing both mobile and landlines but the phone just cuts off and an answer phone isn't available. I can't seem to find anybody else and thought I'd check with you all. 
One complication is that we live in the Winnebago with 2 dogs and a cat so can't just drop it off at a garage in another county and leave it with them.

Thanks all

D


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hello try searching here
http://www.rvservicetechs.com/


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Contact Simon at Mercury RV. I have only recently found him, if only I had done so in the early 90s when I first changed to American vehicles. He would have saved me loads of money. There isn't much he doesn't know about RVs. There is a yard there in which you can park the RV without any problems. His details are;

landline 01795 522272 (m.: 07810 190 808) or email: [email protected] or [email protected]

He is based at Teynham betwwen Sittingbourne and Faversham. Give him a ring and he will give you directions.

There is no fancy showroom there (former farmyard) but his prices are relected in this!

The coffee he serves is excellent by the way. Tell him 'young Peggy' sent you!

PS I got hold of Simon on his mobile immediately after reading your post. Just let it ring for a time-he is always talking to someone either at the base or on his mobile. (They say women can talk!!!!!!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try GOLD Motor Services in Alton. 01420 544482

They are American RV specialists.

Ray.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Hello try searching here
> http://www.rvservicetechs.com/


Have I missed something, it says for North America when I opened the link!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

sorry wrong link,you're not going mad-Iam!!!


----------

